
Interactive map of Linux kernel - kqr2
http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map_intro
======
jwilliams
Kind of cool - would be great it the zoom actually was levels of detail
though.

------
ChristianK
Very cool - does anyone know how they generated the image map?

By which I mean, was it loving crafted by hand or did they have a tool that
could at least create the raw data?

------
Dobbs
It would be nice be able to zoom down to the point where you are viewing the
actual source code.

~~~
jrp
You can click on the function names and it opens a tab with the code.

